# Wireless Headphones



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

Anyone know a good place in Dubai I could buy a decent pair of Wireless Headphones?

Or what are the major electronic stores in the city?


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Sharaf DG,btw don't get down at sharaf dg metro station expecting a sharaf dg store, its not there, but you can find one in Dubai Marina mall. 
Emax is another electronics store found in a few malls.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Do you mean wireless or Bluetooth?

I have a set of these:


Let's talk Muzikk - Nokia BH 905i Review | Androsym


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone recommend those Dr Dre ones?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

zin said:


> Anyone recommend those Dr Dre ones?


They're are not actually bad by all accounts considering they are celebrity branded headphones. However at the same price point you could get a pair of Sennheisers off the shelf in larger Shariff stores.

If you (or anyone) wants in ear headphones and got ship and shop, a relative coming over etc, get a pair of Klipsch headphones off Amazon. The 30 quid efforts sound as good as my 150 quid studio cans.


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

Confiture said:


> Do you mean wireless or Bluetooth?
> 
> I have a set of these:
> 
> ...


I'm talking about wireless ones, not bluetooth. It's basically for watching TV and also for my laptop. I found two pairs in the Mirdiff city centre. The Panasonic ones in the Emax store were for about 425ish, and the Sony ones another store (I think Jumbo electronics, not sure) were for 500 dirhams. 

Thanks for all the replies. I'll probably go check out Sharaf DG this weekend and see if they have any better deals.


----------



## welduae (Oct 15, 2011)

If you are looking for wireless speaks for your computer try Al Ain Plazza. It is on Almankhool road. It is like a small shopping center with many computer shops in it. If you don't like the price you can bargain with them. One of them took 100 dihrams off of the price of a HDD when he saw me walking out of the shop.

If you have GPS the coordinates are:
25 15 22 61 N
55 17 48 38 E


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

welduae said:


> If you are looking for wireless speaks for your computer try Al Ain Plazza. It is on Almankhool road. It is like a small shopping center with many computer shops in it. If you don't like the price you can bargain with them. One of them took 100 dihrams off of the price of a HDD when he saw me walking out of the shop.
> 
> If you have GPS the coordinates are:
> 25 15 22 61 N
> 55 17 48 38 E


Cheers for that, welduae. However, I ended up buying the Sony ones a couple days ago. I'll keep this info you gave for any other computer stuff I may need. Thanks.


----------

